# J C Higgins colorflow HElP history color years Info?



## Arrington (May 25, 2017)

Trying to find out some info or history the Jc Higgins colorflow bicycles.  Like what years produced, color combos, years made, and Higgins accessories. There maybe a thread, but I couldn't find anything.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Arrington (May 26, 2017)

No input from anyone?


----------



## tech549 (May 27, 2017)

scott sells these on e-bay


----------



## PCHiggin (May 27, 2017)

They were made in the early 50s from '51 maybe '52 to '53-54. They were also named Regal Deluxe. Sears was a bit flakey with their names in that era.


----------



## Arrington (May 27, 2017)

Anyone know if the did certain colors for certain years?  Also what all colors they did make.


----------



## tech549 (May 27, 2017)

this is a 1952


----------



## tech549 (May 27, 2017)

this is a 1950


----------



## tech549 (May 27, 2017)

this is a 1952


----------



## tech549 (May 27, 2017)

this is a 1953


----------



## tech549 (May 27, 2017)

this one was dated as 1952


----------



## Arrington (May 27, 2017)

Awesome keep them coming.  Any other colors.


----------



## tech549 (May 27, 2017)

53 frame with 52 womans fenders and skirts


----------



## Arrington (May 27, 2017)

Very nice tech549


----------



## Arrington (May 27, 2017)

So different colors were made all years.  Colors weren't year specific?


----------



## tech549 (May 27, 2017)

I could be wrong but these are the only 3 color combinations I have seen on the mens colorflows,are they year specific,i don't believe so,but hopefully some of the colorflow guys can chime in here and answer all your questions.


----------



## Kathy Beach (May 28, 2017)

Hello!  Can you tell me when this Jc Higgins bike was made?  And what is it worth?  I can not find it online anywhere. 
Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## redline1968 (May 28, 2017)

49 studebaker green


----------



## 2jakes (May 28, 2017)

I found the tank cast metal manifolds at Chestnut Hollow and I’m in the process of putting
together a Higgins similar to the one that was posted by Cabe member, 47jchiggins





I’m going with the black & red color scheme.


----------



## Kathy Beach (May 28, 2017)

Because I am new to this, I can not seem to find your reply. Can you give me an idea?  Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (May 28, 2017)

Kathy your bike is in the late 1980's or 90's when the cruiser fad was in. Nominal  value 100 or less.


Kathy Beach said:


> Because I am new to this, I can not seem to find your reply. Can you give me an idea?  Thanks


----------



## Kathy Beach (May 29, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Kathy your bike is in the late 1980's or 90's when the cruiser fad was in. Nominal  value 100 or less.



Thank you!


----------



## nick tures (Mar 17, 2020)

i have one ill post pics of i need some info


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 21, 2020)

Here is some info I learned while researching mine. 1950 had the first type of Springer, had metal emblems on the rack, and no jewels on the tank, just portholes, from what I could find. Mine is 1951, and has the second Springer, but still has metal emblems on the rack, but jewels in the tank, so maybe mine was a transition year? Not sure when Regal Deluxe took over for Color Flow, but mine says Color Flow on the chain guard, not the tank, like in the later years. Not sure if all this is 100% accurate, but it's what I could figure out.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 22, 2020)

thanks for the pics and info, also  very nice bike!!   have not had a chance to get pics yet


----------



## nick tures (Mar 25, 2020)

heres the bike finally got pics !  anyone know the year or value  ?


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2020)

On the underside of the bottom bracket(where the crank and pedals attach) of the frame, there should be some letters and numbers stamped. Look for MO_. The last letter denotes the year. Example; mine is MOQ, and Q is 1951. R would be 1952, and so on. Cool bike. I have most of one just like it. Lol.
Ride on,
Sean


----------



## nick tures (Mar 26, 2020)

ill check that out when we get another nice day here lol    thanks for the help Sean


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2020)

It might be MOS-_. The last letter is the year. Mine is MOS-Q. Sorry about that.
Ride on,
Sean


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2020)

nick tures said:


> ill check that out when we get another nice day here lol    thanks for the help Sean



I try to help when I can.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 26, 2020)

no problem, i appreciate it   thanks nick


----------



## nick tures (Apr 23, 2020)

bump anyone know what its worth


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Apr 26, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> They were made in the early 50s from '51 maybe '52 to '53-54. They were also named Regal Deluxe. Sears was a bit flakey with their names in that era.



what is with the regal deluxe name, I see some guards with the colorflo decal and some with the deluxe decal? thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 26, 2020)

GeorgeK54 said:


> what is with the regal deluxe name, I see some guards with the colorflo decal and some with the deluxe decal? thanks



I never knew the difference. I had a book with old ads and they were vague. I sold my C/F many years ago,didnt like riding it,haven't paid any attention to them since. Someone will chime in with an answer


----------



## GeorgeK54 (Apr 26, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> I never knew the difference. I had a book with old ads and they were vague. I sold my C/F many years ago,didnt like riding it,haven't paid any attention to them since. Someone will chime in with an answer



thanks, I have one and dont ride it either, too heavy, my fav riding bikes are CWC made.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 30, 2022)

tech549 said:


> I could be wrong but these are the only 3 color combinations I have seen on the mens colorflows,are they year specific,i don't believe so,but hopefully some of the colorflow guys can chime in here and answer all your questions.came across another colorflow with this lavender color 1st one i have seen in this color dated 1950


----------

